# Follicly Endowed Users



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i was just curious , since i have really long hair and a somewhat shaggy goatee, they sometimes get in the way when i pull to shoot or when i release . i can sometimes feel it graze or pull on my goatee after i let the shot go . Or sometimes my long hair tends to get in the way of my aim . i was just wondering if anyone else has the same problem now and then with a long beard or perhaps mutton chops getting in the way and perhaps affecting the trajectory of the shot . i was practicing butterfly some time last week and with the wind blowing it actually entangled my hair with the pouch a couple of times . once even while wearing it in a pony tail . am i the only one with this problem ? anyone else have this problem with long hair, beard, barbell mustaches or perhaps even hairy arm pits or just hairy overall ?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice to see 2 Aussies in your total of 5 pics


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

sometimes my earhair gets tangled in my bandset if I forget to braid them.

LGD


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Haha classic you got the face crankin! Hate to see ya bum








Yea the missus made me shave last week, prob paid off lol..
I too have nearly had a slingshot waxing on an occasion or two, it can happen to the best of us...


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's one for us hairy blokes, band out of my city, Adelaide, the beards..


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

You guys are nucking futs...
Ask Charles what he does about 'beard snatch' as he calls it. He's got one of the most prolific beards on here I think!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Rapier said:


> You guys are nucking futs...
> Ask Charles what he does about 'beard snatch' as he calls it. He's got one of the most prolific beards on here I think!


I love that combo beard and snatch









Ummm,or we're you talking about something else?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

This will keep all of your head/beard/ear hair safe from all snatches
















I also saw this and about lost it.







I will be getting one of these for sure! Cant wait till it is not 100 degrees F outside!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> You guys are nucking futs...
> Ask Charles what he does about 'beard snatch' as he calls it. He's got one of the most prolific beards on here I think!


I love that combo beard and snatch









Ummm,or we're you talking about something else?
[/quote]

Ha. Thats exactly what I asked Charles. His word for it, I just adopted it. I think if you swapped those two words around you'd then be talking about the other thing!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ski mask


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

I keep my beard fairly short and I've yet to shoot without my hair in a pony tail. Now I am curious about it, may try some shots today with my hair down. Maybe a little comparison test. With my anchor at my ear lobe I'm thinking it could be an issue. I'm believe I might (un)consciously move my anchor point away from my head a bit. Something to consider before I start hunting with one of these things.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I've got pretty long hair, and it could get in my eyes if the wind is right - or wrong.

I draw to the corner of my mouth, even when I had one length Johnny Depp style hair - I never had a problem.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... I sometimes am bothered by beard snatch. I keep my long hair in a ponytail, and it does not give me a problem. But my facial hair certainly does get in the way at times. That little stub of band at the pouch tie hooks a bit of hair when I release the shot, and that does result in a deflection of the shot ... not a lot, but enough sometimes to make me miss. I tend to adjust elevation by feeling the back edge of my ear with the thumb of my right hand. I unconsciously move the thumb to be just out of contact when I release, in order to avoid my hairy visage ....

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Ahh there you go... Hi Charles sir.
Hmmm, with all this beard snatching hairy visage, i'm off to the barber for a serious trim....
You bunch of crazy cats...


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I have to keep my beard and hair both fairly short, just to maintain a minimum of domestic tranquility. If I let it get to the "Armpit with eyes" stage there is no peace to be had short of a trip to the barber. But even at that, every once in a while a pouch decides it wants to collect a whisker or two on the way past. It's just a hazard of the habit as far as I can tell.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Or you can visit a barber. just a crazy idea I'm throwing out there.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

treefork said:


> Or you can visit a barber. just a crazy idea I'm throwing out there.


Bite your tongue!!!!! That's heresy!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> Or you can visit a barber. just a crazy idea I'm throwing out there.


 i double dog dare you to say that to samsons face !


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

maybe shower caps would suit you long hairs well? my profile pic is from before I started the catapult thing, and have since cut my hair.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Problem solved! The best of both worlds


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Problem solved! The best of both worlds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or the worst!























Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

your molting ! ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Your Bifolical


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

If I had had something in my mouth when I came across lgd's photo I would have spit it out laughing. That is one of the best solutions I have ever seen.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

My hairs have been shorn a time or two... But hey, it was probably time for a shave anyway. There are ways to deal ya know, just look at the little dude in the Pixar short "Boundin," he got it right.


----------

